# Slot Canyons



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Slot canyons are my favorite subject matter, currently.  A slot canyon is a canyon that is narrow enough to reach out and touch both sides of the canyon at the same time.  A slot canyon may open and close over the its course, but at some point it needs to be that narrow to be a slot.

I'll start with Lower Maidenwater Canyon, south of Hanksville, Utah.




Lower Maidenwater Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Maidenwater Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Maidenwater Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Maidenwater Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Maidenwater Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

This next canyon is in Zion National Park, Utah.  It is called Keyhole Canyon and is a technical canyon that requires some repelling and swimming.




Keyhole Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Keyhole Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Keyhole Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Keyhole Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Next up is Peekaboo Gulch near Escalante, Utah.




Peekaboo Gulch, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Gulch, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Gulch, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Gulch, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

This is Willis Creek.  It is south of Cannonville, Utah.




Willis Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Willis Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Willis Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Willis Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Black Magic Canyon near Shoshone, Idaho.  This is an unusual slot as it is the only one I am aware of that has eroded out of basalt.




Black Magic Canyon, Idaho by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Black Magic Canyon, Idaho by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Black Magic Canyon, Idaho by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Black Magic Canyon, Idaho by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Black Magic Canyon, Idaho by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Black Magic Canyon, Idaho by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Red Hollow at the edge of the town of Orderville, Utah.




Red Hollow by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Red Hollow by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Red Hollow by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Red Hollow by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Red Hollow by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Red Hollow by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Cottonwood Narrows south of Cannonville, Utah.




Cottonwood Narrows by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Cottonwood Narrows by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Cottonwood Narrows by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Cottonwood Narrows by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Crack Canyon in the San Rafael Swell, Utah.  Near Goblin Valley State Park.




Crack Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Crack Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Crack Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Little Wildhorse Canyon in the San Rafael Swell, near Goblin Valley State Park, Utah.  This is a very popular canyon with large crowds.  When I hiked it this spring there were easily 50 cars at the trailhead.  The colors are dull, but the carving is great.




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Little Wildhorse Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Pink Canyon in Valley of Fire State Park, Nevada.




Pink Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Pink Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Pink Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Lephrechaun Canyon, southeast of Hanksville, Utah.




Leprechaun Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Leprechaun Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Leprechaun Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Leprechaun Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Leprechaun Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Blarney Canyon southeast of Hanksville, Utah.




Blarney Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Blarney Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Blarney Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Blarney Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Blarney Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Shillelagh Canyon southeast of Hanksville, Utah.




Shillelagh Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Shillelagh Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Shillelagh Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Shillelagh Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Shillelagh Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Left Fork North Creek, also known as The Subway in Zion National Park, Utah.  These pictures are from the technical section of the canyon, above the point where hikers have to turn around.




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr

This last shot is looking down from the last repel point and the pools below can be hiked to from the bottom.




Left Fork North Creek by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

This is Peekaboo Canyon, aka Red Canyon, near Kanab, Utah.  Not to be confused with Peekaboo Gulch near Escalante, Utah.




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Peekaboo Canyon near Kanab, Utah by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




P1060919 by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Slot canyon along the White Domes Trail in Valley of Fire State Park, Nevada.




White Dome Slot Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




White Dome Slot Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




White Dome Slot Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Upper Antelope Canyon, Artizona.




Upper Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Upper Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Upper Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Upper Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Upper Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Upper Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Aug 12, 2015)

Lower Antelope Canyon, Arizona.




Lower Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Antelope Canyom by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Lower Antelope Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 7, 2015)

Zebra Canyon near Escalante, Utah.




Zebra Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Zebra Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Zebra Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Zebra Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 8, 2015)

Spooky Gulch near Escalante, Utah.




Spooky Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Spooky Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Spooky Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Spooky Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Spooky Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, way to many here to properly C&C, you have some nice shots here but I see more than a few that might benefit from getting lower, looks like most if not all were shot standing up and several of them look like the camera is angled down.  Maybe try getting lower to the ground, sitting or kneeling perhaps.

Just a thought.


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 8, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Well, way to many here to properly C&C, you have some nice shots here but I see more than a few that might benefit from getting lower, looks like most if not all were shot standing up and several of them look like the camera is angled down.  Maybe try getting lower to the ground, sitting or kneeling perhaps.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thanks, I have noticed that myself and in some recent hiking I did get down on the ground.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2015)

DM Larson said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, way to many here to properly C&C, you have some nice shots here but I see more than a few that might benefit from getting lower, looks like most if not all were shot standing up and several of them look like the camera is angled down.  Maybe try getting lower to the ground, sitting or kneeling perhaps.
> ...



Well be sure to take that for what it's worth.. I've only managed to shoot one landscape so far and a damn elk got in the way.. so maybe not the most bonafide expert on the subject here.. lol


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 9, 2015)

Dry Fork Narrows of Coyote Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Dry Fork Narrows of Coyote Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Dry Fork Narrows of Coyote Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr




Dry Fork Narrows of Coyote Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr





Dry Fork Narrows of Coyote Gulch by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Sep 9, 2015)

Seriously, gorgeous shots. I want to be there right now! I think the Upper and Lower Antelope Canyon shots are some of my favorites of these sets, but it's so hard finding favorites here (because there are too many favorites)!


----------



## otherprof (Sep 9, 2015)

DM Larson said:


> Left Fork North Creek, also known as The Subway in Zion National Park, Utah.  These pictures are from the technical section of the canyon, above the point where hikers have to turn around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Subway in Zion" shots were my favorite, probably because of the range of colors. Enjoyed all the sets, and it looks like you had very tricky lighting to deal with in a number of cases. Do you go on these shoots alone? And do you worry about flash floods?


----------



## DM Larson (Sep 9, 2015)

otherprof said:


> DM Larson said:
> 
> 
> > Left Fork North Creek, also known as The Subway in Zion National Park, Utah.  These pictures are from the technical section of the canyon, above the point where hikers have to turn around.
> ...



Thanks!  I also enjoyed the variety of colors in the Subway, and especially like the green water.  Yes the lighting is very tough, there is a huge dynamic range from the shadows to the highest lights.  I try hard to avoid direct light in my shooting in slots because those will be blown out.  I use mirrorless cameras and rely heavily on the live view to expose close for the highlights.  Then in processing I try to recover as much of the details as possible.  In the Subway I was with a group of 4.  There were some repels and some swimming, both of which I am not good at, so I would only have done this in a group.  Some easy canyons I do by myself, some other easy canyons I take my wife and kids with me.  I only ever go into a slot canyon when the forecast is sunny and 0% chance of rain, even then I keep a somewhat nervous eye on the sky as I am driving and hiking towards the slot.


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 11, 2015)

These are awesome ! I'd love to wander around that place.


----------

